

Golden ratio in GUI design - paulreiners

Does anyone else try to use the golden ratio in their GUI components?  I've been doing this for awhile now and it does make them look better, I think.<p><pre><code>    final double goldenRatio = 1.61803399;
    dialog.setSize(
        DIALOG_WIDTH,
        (int) Math.round(DIALOG_WIDTH / goldenRatio));</code></pre>
======
shaunxcode
I am not sure I understand - wouldn't you want to be working with the
DIALOG_HEIGHT in relation to the DIALOG_WIDTH?

~~~
jpterry
He is. The first argument is the width, the second is the height. Therefore,
the height is calculated based on the golden ratio applied to the width.

